# "Black Friday Special Edition" 528i shipping to Western Region dealers...



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

If you are looking for a very special deal on a unique BMW 528i, have I got news for you!!

:thumbup:


:angel:


----------



## carman26 (Oct 4, 2007)

What's the news?


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

: popcorn:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Black Friday Special Edition 528i*

Special Edition Value Priced Custom 528i BMWs are headed to dealers.. Let me eat dinner and I will post the details...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Limited supply*

*Be the first one on Bimmerfest to claim one!*

*Special Black Friday Edition MW 528i go on sale..... BLACK FRIDAY. Pssst. Start early before they are all gone..*

First you take either an Alpine White or Jet Black MY 2015 528i.

*528i Sedan w factory equipment*:

. *Base MSRP* = $49,950 
. *Jet Black or Alpine White exterior = N/C* 
. *Black Sensatec with Dark Wood Trim = N/C* 
. *Navigation = N/C *
. *Total = $50,900*

Here's the added value of the offer. These special *Black Friday Edition* 5ers have been pre-specified
with the so-called "*Sven Edition*" accessories --- *all at a reduced price.*

*"Sven Edition" Equipment*:

. *Heated Seats* = $500 
. *Rear View Camera* = $400 
. *Park Distance Control* = $750 
. *Shadowline Exterior Trim* = $350 
. *18" Wheels* (2AX) = $750 
. *Total = $2,100* *(Should be $2,750.00 if you do the math. We are giving a $650 package discount!!)*
*You should see the style "2AX" wheels. They totally complete the look of the Black Friday Special Edition 528i!!!*

Add to that, these select units have been further customized by BMWNA Factory Techs
at the Vehicle Distriution Center of the Western Region in Oxnard, CA.

*Include the following "Port Installed Equipment"*:

. *Black Kidney Grilles* = $215 
. *Badge Delete* = N/C In other words, these cars are so unique, they don't need no stinkin' badge! 

. *Destination* = $950 
. *BMW Black Friday Special Edition* Total = $53,215


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Black Friday Special Ed*

From what I understand, this special limited Black Friday 528i is a Western Region special. *There will be a marketing blitz featuring a crazy 39 month lease payment.*
You will have to email me for the particulars on that until the ads go out in print. These cars are at the processing center now and will be shipped to coincide with this novel promotion.

Just remember where you heard about it first.. 

With the special wheels and the value pricing, don't miss out!


----------



## Arciga18 (Mar 3, 2012)

It's always a west coast thing... Jon, is this a California only special for your dealership?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Arciga18 said:


> It's always a west coast thing... Jon, is this a California only special for your dealership?


I can't speak for Eastern Region promotions, this is a special for Western Region BMW Centers exclusively until we hear otherwise.. 
I bet you guys on the right coast will offer something. This is all about finishing off Mercedes-Benz in the final quarter of the game..

:bigpimp:

Our BMW rep says they will arrive at BMW Centers next week.

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I know all of the Cali. dealers have them... so Jon's right grab them while they're hot!!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Curious- is it possible to special order 18" wheels a la carte on the 528? (aside from this special package). I don't see why not, but i also seem to recall BMW being more restrictive about special ordering wheels vs other options.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

not from factory ...you can do it for a upcharge at the dealership level.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

[email protected] BMW said:


> not from factory ...you can do it for a upcharge at the dealership level.


Thanks- how did john get the price (750) for the factory order wheels?


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

I do not know... I don't see that as a factory add on?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*They're Here*



bmw325 said:


> Curious- is it possible to special order 18" wheels a la carte on the 528? (aside from this special package). I don't see why not, but i also seem to recall BMW being more restrictive about special ordering wheels vs other options.


I wouldn't even go there. Ordering upgraded wheels as a stand-alone option is not going to happen in the foreseeable future, I am sorry to say...

:-(

This is a first-ever *BLACK FRIDAY* promotion for the Western Region of the U.S.A. (exclusively as far as I know). Bimmerfest sponsors like [email protected] BMW who frequently sell to cross-country/East Coast residents can still hook you up if you live outside of our geographical region.
Cross-country transportation can get pricey, though. PCD is N/A with this offer.

So, what's the very best part of this offer? Well, if you a person who leases, there is a *bonus Holiday Credit* (above and beyond what has been reported previously and unique to Special Edition), that allows for *an insanely low $428 lease payment for 39 mos
at 10k and $3,000.00 down* (capitalized cost reduction). Add to that *USAA* or *MSD*s, or perhaps *my patented Bimmerfest Internet Special Pricing*, well, you should start to get the picture. The special includes a certain "dealer contribution". *I will dig extra deep
for any of my California-based Bimmerfest members wanting to cash in on this exclusive offer*.

*Looks like BMW gave me one Jet Black one, and two Alpine White ones* to sell. If you are looking for *the very best deal of 2014 on a very special 528i*, I would not hesitate one moment, as *once they are gone, they are gone*.

:str8pimpi


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Nobody has grabbed one of these yet?*

*This offer is the proverbial "No Brainer" with the unique value package
savings and extra bonus Black Friday ca$h.*










*Here's an actual Black Friday Bimmer. Registered Bimmerfest Members qualify
for additional discounts at BMW SANTA BARBARA.*


----------



## Kyle Houston (Oct 9, 2014)

Arciga18--LOL! busting out the popcorn!


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Kind of strange that they include heated seats on a western region special edition, no?


----------



## aaron1rosenbaum (Oct 19, 2014)

>Kind of strange that they include heated seats on a western region special edition, no?

Colorado, Utah, Idaho, Rocky Mountains...yeah, it's all beaches + sun in the west....no need for anything for cold weather...


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm in South Florida and ordered my new X3 with the Cold Package.

It dropped from 82 to 74 this afternoon!


----------



## omaralt (Jul 17, 2010)

bmw325 said:


> Kind of strange that they include heated seats on a western region special edition, no?


Kind of strange that a $50k BMW wouldn't come standard with heated seats and a rear view camera


----------

